# Kühler für 1080



## _SpaceJam_ (4. Januar 2017)

*Kühler für 1080*

Ich besitze eine gtx 1080 founders edition. Die graka ist für mich zu laut und zu heiss. Was währe ein guter aftermarkt Kühler für die 1080?
Der Preis unter 100 euro.


----------



## evilgrin68 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 1080*

Schau mal bei Arctic rein. Bis 100€ haben die einiges im Angebot.

ARCTIC | Graphics Card Cooler


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 1080*

Kühler: Raijintek Morpheus II
2x 120mm Lüfter: z.b. eLoop B12-PS, Silent Wings 3 oder NF-P12 / NF-F12
Adapter (zur Steuerung der Lüfter per bspw. Afterburner): Phobya oder Gelid + Y-Adapter

Alternativ kannst du die beiden Lüfter auch direkt über dein Mainboard steuern. Dann kämen womöglich auch 3-Pin Modelle infrage, was die Auswahl an 120mm nochmals erweitern würde.


----------



## Jashnok (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 1080*

Also was Nachrüst GraKa-Kühler angeht gefällt mir der Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV am besten.
https://www.arctic.ac/de_de/accelero-xtreme-iv.html
Er ist zwar ziemlich groß, hat dadurch aber viel Fläche zum kühlen und bleibt dabei auch relativ leise.


----------



## HagenStein87 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 1080*

Ich hab noch den Artic Accelero IV für eine 280x rumliegen, die ja auch auf die 1080 passt.

Was mich nur wundert ist, dass auf der Seite
 "Der Accelero Xtreme IV ist nur mit Graphikkarten kompatibel, die eine Standard PCB Größe mit einer Breite von 98mm haben"


----------



## mcmarky (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 1080*

Die Founders Edition hat doch ein Standard-PCB. Der Accelero sollte doch passen.


----------



## mcmarky (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 1080*

Baust du die Kühlung um? Mach mal Bilder, ich überlege meine MSI GTX 1080 mit dem Morpheus auszurüsten ...


----------



## Schnupfer1 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kühler für 1080*

Ich habe den Kauf von Arctic Graka Kühlern noch nie bereut.
  Hatte schon einige Verbaut.


----------



## Kikio22122 (24. August 2022)

_SpaceJam_ schrieb:


> *Kühler für 1080*
> 
> Ich besitze eine gtx 1080 founders edition. Die graka ist für mich zu laut und zu heiss. Was währe ein guter aftermarkt Kühler für die 1080?
> Der Preis unter 100 euro.


Hey, hast du den Founders edition Kuhler noch?


----------

